# Navarre Pier Night Dive Report



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple of us got together last night and headed over to Navarre Pier to make a night dive. We got in the water at around 7:30pm just as the sun was going down and made the first dive. The pier was loaded with Sheepshead, Cowfish, Squid, Searobins, Lizardfish, juvenile flounder, crabs, and tons of other marine life. The water was beautiful with the visibility being at least 40ft which was phenomenal. We finished up at around 11:30pm and then debriefed at Juana's afterwards.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet....:toast

have fun at yer mudpuddle concert too!


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome...I can't wait to get home, not much longer!!!:usaflag


----------

